# Napoleon Perdis cosmetics



## jeanna (Jan 18, 2006)

http://www.napoleoncosmetics.com/

There's a part-time position opening up and while I would LOVE to work for MAC one day, a position at any cosmetics counter to gain some experience would be good. Anyway, I've never heard of this line before. Are the cosmetics any good? I wouldn't consider working for a company with products of poor quality, especially when it comes to makeup. Thanks!!


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 18, 2006)

I hope their stuff is good since they are expensive.


----------



## user3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Overall I've heard good things about that line.They do have some bad seeds but overall a good line. I'd say from what I've read and heard most of their products are really nice.

I have not tried the line myself. I've wanted one of those DeVine Goddess lipsticks since I laid eyes on them. I am a package sucker!


----------



## BrownSugar (Jan 18, 2006)

Are you kidding - Napolean Perdis is up there with MAC down here in Australia. Its actually an Australian brand, and this line of makeup is being used in the Australian edition of Next Top Model. I have a few of their eyeshadows and my sister has almost their entire range - ranging from e/s to lipglosses, primers (for all parts of the face), powder, concealer etc etc and she always looks flawless.

Their colour lines are similar to MAC - they have loud vibrant colours and muted neutrals too - they have their own makeup brushes etc - and are all highly rated down here.  

I think if you eventually want a job with MAC - then going to Napolean first is a good way to go - I mean I know nothing about being a makeup artist, but I am sure experience in a hip, colourful, Aussie brand would rate highly at a MAC job interview.

Good Luck and let us know how you go.


----------



## jeanna (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks ladies! Oooh, BrownSugar, you have tempted me to apply


----------



## BrownSugar (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeanna* 
_Thanks ladies! Oooh, BrownSugar, you have tempted me to apply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
No worries jeanna - Aussie! Aussie! Aussie! Oi! Oi! Oi!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 18, 2006)

*Napoleon Perdis*

I have my eye on a few products (Saks website)  but they are soooo expensive.


----------



## Isis (Jan 18, 2006)

We have that line at Saks, but I've not looked at it yet.
Guess I'll have to check it out now!!
edit:
It's no longer instore at my Saks. They must have removed it after the holidays. That's interesting about the rebranding. Not many people know this but Bobbi Brown numbers match the numbers of Your Name Cosmetics colors. My teacher at school showed us pics of the comparisons from one of the trade shows in Vegas. Apparentlly the guy who "formulates" her colors at for YNC. Pretty Wild!


----------



## bubbly_brunette (Jan 19, 2006)

Im in Aus also the only thing i love is there loose translucent powder, but besides that the foundations are cakey, the shadows arent that great and i dont find the quality that good at all. MAC has a wider variety of colours and you get what you pay for and quality is just lovely.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 19, 2006)

It's pretty much the Australian MAC but not quite as good quality-wise all round. Some of their things are awesome, like their lip lacquers, shimmery body lotion, satin lips lipshine. The MAs tend to make people way too orange whenever you get a makeover!!! It's a bit expensive. I have one of their lipsticks and had a roller eyeshadow like the Maybelline ones (not available in Australia) which was pretty unremarkable.

Some of their loose powder eyeshadows are supposed to be really good and come in the most dazzling array of colours.

Their Private range of e/s are supposed to be fantastic. I've wanted the blue one for ages but just don't get round to getting it!


----------



## pinkykss (Jan 20, 2006)

I hate people calling this Brand the "Australian MAC".... mostly because Napoleon himself is a national embarresment (you'll understand if you see what he looks like) but also because a lot of his products are much cheaper names, rebranded


----------



## x.els.x (Jan 20, 2006)

i had my makeup done by napoleon perdis for my year 10 formal in november of last year..i LOVED what i had done..although i did ask the MUA to tone the eyeshadow a lil bit as it was just a little formal hehe
i bought the lipliner and lip laquer..both GREAT!

if you all need pics i am happy to show..


----------



## jeanna (Jan 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.els.x* 
_i had my makeup done by napoleon perdis for my year 10 formal in november of last year..i LOVED what i had done..although i did ask the MUA to tone the eyeshadow a lil bit as it was just a little formal hehe
i bought the lipliner and lip laquer..both GREAT!

if you all need pics i am happy to show.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes please!


----------



## xxElusivexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkykss* 
_I hate people calling this Brand the "Australian MAC".... mostly because Napoleon himself is a national embarresment (you'll understand if you see what he looks like) but also because a lot of his products are much cheaper names, rebranded_

 
From everything I've heard, Napoleon is just crap. Sure, a few of their products are good but not worth the price. It's also widely said that a lot of his stuff is just a cheaper brand called La Femme rebranded- exactly identical.

I've tried a few of their products and thy are definitely not worth the price. Oh and I've read about a MA that did a course with Napoleon and hides it; as in she doesn't put it on her resume as Napoleon has a bad name in the industry. On another forum I am a member of, eberyone that has done the course says it is a complete waste of time and money. It doesn't sound too good..


----------



## xxElusivexx (Jan 20, 2006)

mspixieears said:
			
		

> Some of their loose powder eyeshadows are supposed to be really good and come in the most dazzling array of colours.
> QUOTE]
> 
> They're good, I own one. But check this out:
> ...


----------



## docmaria (Jan 20, 2006)

They used to be more honest about the rebranding.  Heck they used to sell Ben Nye at the counter.

I do love the loose pigments.

Way overpriced in North America in my opinion, but good luck!


----------



## jeanna (Jan 20, 2006)

!! Oh my... that's not very nice of them to re-brand and over charge like that! Definitely changes my perspective of them, for sure...


----------



## Peaches (Jan 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkykss* 
_I hate people calling this Brand the "Australian MAC".... mostly because Napoleon himself is a national embarresment (you'll understand if you see what he looks like) but also because a lot of his products are much cheaper names, rebranded_

 

Agreed. I think he's a loser and so I will never purchase any of his products.

Having someone else purchase them for me is another thing... My sister bought me the Autopilot primer. It's ok. I like the smell, but I dont know if it benefits the longevity of my makeup or not. 


My favourite lipgloss as a teenager was a Napoleon one. The glass/plastic clear tube with the flowers in it & it tasted like cherry cola


----------



## misspresh (Jan 20, 2006)

Napoleon products are _not_ worth the price and hype. Some of the products are so-so, like the mosaic bronzer etc, but there's much better elsewhere and the whole line is overrated.

I know people who have done his makeup course and say it's a waste of time, and it's fact that he rebrands La Femme eyeshadows. 

Don't waste your time, sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And hello voguettes!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jan 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misspresh* 
_Napoleon products are not worth the price and hype. Some of the products are so-so, like the mosaic bronzer etc, but there's much better elsewhere and the whole line is overrated.

I know people who have done his makeup course and say it's a waste of time, and it's fact that he rebrands La Femme eyeshadows. 

Don't waste your time, sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And hello voguettes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ahh u beat me too it misspresh! hello everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And ditto the "national embarassment" 
i have a few items of his which i like (patrol e/s in Private ocean and Private Noir) but i got them cheap when Napoleon moved out of myers-otherwise i would have gone to MAC.


----------



## Cassalou (Jan 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_ The MAs tend to make people way too orange whenever you get a makeover!!!_

 
 It must be an essential part of the Napoleon look, as the man himself looks VERY orange in most of the photo's I have seen of him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm another who thinks the brand is a bit too overpriced, and I have also heard the "re branding" reports.... I understand that a number of brands do it, but it seems a little underhanded when the product is being marketed as the brainchild of a makeup artist!!   
Overall Mac seems to be much more highly regarded in Australia!!


----------



## xxElusivexx (Jan 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misspresh* 
_Napoleon products are not worth the price and hype. Some of the products are so-so, like the mosaic bronzer etc, but there's much better elsewhere and the whole line is overrated.

I know people who have done his makeup course and say it's a waste of time, and it's fact that he rebrands La Femme eyeshadows. 

Don't waste your time, sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And hello voguettes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, hello voguettes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's where I read about how horrible his course was, from good old vogue. It saved me from doing one..


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkykss* 
_I hate people calling this Brand the "Australian MAC".... mostly because Napoleon himself is a national embarresment (you'll understand if you see what he looks like) but also because a lot of his products are much cheaper names, rebranded_

 
Sorry about that, I believe I said that. I'm not originally from Australia though. MAC is definitely better quality, and consistently better and yes, I do agree that Napoleon is overpriced. It's sort of funny, he's orange and does tend to 'over-orange' people at foundation consultations. 

Like HotPinkHeels, I picked up a buttload of great bargains when they moved from one major department store to the rival one, the one which is a bit more posh, so perhaps they are trying to 'up' his profile and that of his brand.


----------



## tepi_telfast (Jan 27, 2006)

It's funny how all the voguettes unite at the sight of 'napoleon' and give the man no mercy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only thing I like about Napoleon is their primer (which is fantastic!) and I do use their brushes because they're considerably cheaper than MAC with the same kinda quality. Other than those, I wouldn't even want to look at their stuff... They are way overpriced!


----------



## Modil (Jan 28, 2006)

some muaer told me this company is not an OFFICIAL napoleon line..it's a makeup company that uses another line of an existing cosmetic line and pasted their label on the products.


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Jan 30, 2006)

I saw this brand back in November at a Saks on Long Island and remember thinking, "Why the HELL are you carrying THIS crap here and yet making me trek to the Manhattan store for Armani?"

I remember the very vivid colours, but, thinking the packaging sucked horribly.

I then saw the line at Henri Bendel mid-December and decided a horrible plague was spreading across all the high-end department stores


----------



## lara (Feb 5, 2006)

The only good thing from Napoleon was the pigment discs that were around eight or so years ago when he was really chasing the professional market - I have a disc of pure red pigment that is wonderful.

Since the company changed focus to consumer products, the line has been awful.

(Sorry, thread revival!)


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_The only good thing from Napoleon was the pigment discs that were around eight or so years ago when he was really chasing the professional market - I have a disc of pure red pigment that is wonderful.

Since the company changed focus to consumer products, the line has been awful.

(Sorry, thread revival!)_

 
Don't apologise, thread revivals are a-ok!

Wow, I had no idea about the rebranding, I thought some of their stuff was ok but mainly just nice-looking and a bit expensive. And really, can you ever learn to trust a person who looks orange and will most likely paint you orange??? No human is naturally orange! (not that I know of)

Admittedly, he does encourage ridicule based on the way he looks alone, but I didn't think that my mentioning that would be really helpful to the initial poster who wanted to know if it was worth getting a job at her local Napoleon counter. Generally he isn't looked upon with much respect here, it's true.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 21, 2006)

A lovely girlfriend of mine got me a lipgloss from this brand, 'Satin Lips' gloss in 'Nickie' - a peach/orange sort of colour. I have to say, it's not too bad, and reminds me of a 'poor man's version' of MAC chromeglasses, except that the SL doesn't last as long and the MAC c/gs go on much more smoothly.

They are just about as expensive as MAC chromeglasses, so they may be worth looking into if anyone becomes too distraught about c/gs becoming extinct as no doubt they soon will. Sob!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thank a lot guys... you make the brand sound shit and I'm supposed to be going to the Napoleon Academy to start my career as a make-up artist... This is making me think twice and there aren't many "high quailty" make-up schools that I've found...


----------



## Kiko (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Modil* 
_some muaer told me this company is not an OFFICIAL napoleon line..it's a makeup company that uses another line of an existing cosmetic line and pasted their label on the products._

 
I was just looking at its face high-lighter today (the "mosaic" one), it's exactly the same one I bought at Shoppers Drug Mart 2 years ago. Even the black compact is the same. But they're now selling it for twice the price!


----------



## tepi_telfast (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cookie_monsta2504* 
_Thank a lot guys... you make the brand sound shit and I'm supposed to be going to the Napoleon Academy to start my career as a make-up artist... This is making me think twice and there aren't many "high quailty" make-up schools that I've found... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
For Australians... there isn't much variety of make up school so going to Napoleon Academy isn't a bad idea. I'm no makeup artist so I don't know the industry well, but if you do a search on the Vogue forum, there're heaps of threads about makeup schools. HTH


----------



## misspresh (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiko* 
_I was just looking at its face high-lighter today (the "mosaic" one), it's exactly the same one I bought at Shoppers Drug Mart 2 years ago. Even the black compact is the same. But they're now selling it for twice the price!_

 
Ooh, one of my girlfriends is in love with the mosaic bronzer - can anyone tell me what the brand is that makes this, I mean the non-napoleon branded one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA


----------



## lara (Mar 24, 2006)

Napoleon Perdis products are basic rebranded stock from cosmetic chemist companies, put into embossed packages and given cutesy names. You could save a bundle just from buying the unbranded product directly from a beauty supply place.


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 24, 2006)

i had ordered the napoleon perdis lip lacquer through the saks 5th ave website. the color is crystal pink. well the shipping was lightninig fast - came 2 days later - and this is a very pretty color and is a very generous size tube  21ml. the only problem is that it is super sticky, almost like glue (yuck), but i will still use it cause the color is nice and im sure it will last all day since its so damm sticky lol


----------



## zoebeee (Mar 29, 2006)

Does anybody else find it strange that the Napoleon course costs more than any other in Australia. Yet you don't need ANY training to work for them.

I am at Media Make Up Academy in Adelaide, and it is an amazing school and all of my teachers are very creative inspirational people. It is the best thing I have ever decided to do.


----------



## zoebeee (Mar 29, 2006)

At least on Spectra posts that tell the truth about the brand dont get deleted. As on Vogue since Napoleon pays for advertising the majority negative posts get deleted
Hello to all the loverly Voguettes.

I originally said MUA not Specktra, I was really tired when I posted. sorry.


----------



## user3 (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zoebeee* 
_At least on MUA posts that tell the truth about the brand dont get deleted. Hello to all the loverly Voguettes._

 
Hi
I am Not sure what you mean by that statement. Would you care to explain a bit more or if you like you can PM me.

People are free to tell how they feel about a product or line as long as they don't attack other members.
A member may edit their message at anytime and we as mods can not control what they choose to erase from their  own post.



Update:
Got a PM from Zoe. Thanks


----------



## Dawn (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxElusivexx* 
_Yes, hello voguettes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's where I read about how horrible his course was, from good old vogue. It saved me from doing one.._

 
Here is reference to the voguettes....  HTH!


----------



## x.els.x (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 
_i had ordered the napoleon perdis lip lacquer through the saks 5th ave website. the color is crystal pink. well the shipping was lightninig fast - came 2 days later - and this is a very pretty color and is a very generous size tube  21ml. the only problem is that it is super sticky, almost like glue (yuck), but i will still use it cause the color is nice and im sure it will last all day since its so damm sticky lol_

 

oh gosh
i have the exact same one[same colour, same lipgloss]
i got it when i had my formal make-up done( looked nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
ANYWHO
if only it wasnt soooooo sticky ;(   







its a gorgous colour but tooo sticky *sigh*


----------



## trucco.diva (Mar 31, 2006)

> From everything I've heard, Napoleon is just crap. Sure, a few of their products are good but not worth the price. It's also widely said that a lot of his stuff is just a cheaper brand called La Femme rebranded- exactly identical.
> 
> I've tried a few of their products and thy are definitely not worth the price. Oh and I've read about a MA that did a course with Napoleon and hides it; as in she doesn't put it on her resume as Napoleon has a bad name in the industry. On another forum I am a member of, eberyone that has done the course says it is a complete waste of time and money. It doesn't sound too good..
> 
> ...


----------



## ballerino (Apr 2, 2006)

omg im so glad the light is being shed on napoleon. The foundations, i have been told, are horrid for your skin and i can say that from experience also. The mosaic bronzer is a great bronzer i have found tho, but only if you have olive skin. The range is quite pathetic i find, its so overpriced and i LOATHE all the lip laqceurs, they look foul on. I've not tried the LS but i hear theyre not too bad, and I only own one loose pigment which is fair quality and frankly i am sick of naeive australians not seeing how much theyre being ripped off with these products. The primers are ok but not worth the price tag at all and even though the range works for some people (each to their own i say!) i personally cant stand it. 
And you know wat i only just realised how orange they make ppl look! Now that you say it, i can so totally see it! lol eww..
And what the heck, all the formal/prom girls come out with the same eye makeup, that sometimes doesnt even suit them, and most girls freak out at the intensity!!!! 

I was also advised by an owner of a well known sydney based makeup college that their diploma trains graduates only to use napoleon products, and they finish with a degree that is frowned upon in australia and holds not much credit in the real world when applying for jobs. This is only what he told me so dont anyone lash out at me!!!!!

Anyhow napoleon is a no-no all round in my opinion so i strongly advise anyone against it (unless they can get the products much cheaper, for a price they may actually be worth)

-Damian


----------



## lara (Apr 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ballerino* 
_I was also advised by an owner of a well known sydney based makeup college that their diploma trains graduates only to use napoleon products, and they finish with a degree that is frowned upon in australia and holds not much credit in the real world when applying for jobs. This is only what he told me so dont anyone lash out at me!!!!!_

 
...you know, I know _exactly _who you're talking about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 Quote:

  its statistically proven that 85% of trained MA's in aussie were trained at a Napoleon academy.  
 
Bwaaaaahahahaha. I don't know who you've been talking to, but that's a complete joke. The numbers are much, _much_ smaller.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 25, 2006)

I know that Napoleon seems to be badly thought of, I was just wondering, from the viewpoint of those in the industry, why is this?


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_I know that Napoleon seems to be badly thought of, I was just wondering, from the viewpoint of those in the industry, why is this?_

 


Napolean Perdis himself didnt even finish his own make up course to become a qualified MUA,which means doesn't actually have a certificate or diploma in Make Up Artistry. He then proceeded to open up his own make up academy and launch a make up line, which is in fact is re branded products. The MUA's at his college arn't trained very well, resulting in everyone looking like a cheap tacky tart. They were obviously never introduced to the colour wheel during their training.


----------



## lara (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bec688* 
_Napolean Perdis himself didnt even finish his own make up course to become a qualified MUA,which means doesn't actually have a certificate or diploma in Make Up Artistry. He then proceeded to open up his own make up academy and launch a make up line, which is in fact is re branded products. The MUA's at his college arn't trained very well, resulting in everyone looking like a cheap tacky tart. They were obviously never introduced to the colour wheel during their training._

 
I don't know anyone who really cares that he didn't finish his training, but it's mostly because the college is pretty much a front to indoctrinate young girls with stars in their eyes to fork out a _lot_ of money to receive barely suitable training on a limited product line, and end up with skills that are only just suitable to work at a make-up counter. I know maybe one, two people who graduated that course who are now working MAs and not retail girls. They had to do a lot of catch-up training to reach working status, most others seem to lose interest once they realise that their training hardly aids them in being able to work professionally and independantly. It's not fair on them; for they price they pay, they _should _be released with a reasonable expectation of what their work is going to entail, not just know how to flog lipgloss to tweenie shoppers.

If I'm ringing around for assistants, I'll rarely use a Napoleon graduate unless I'm totally hard up. I spend too much time giving them a crash course in basic make-up principles and too little time actually working. They hygeine i usually pretty lax as well, I don't know if it's something that they're not properly taught or I've just been unlucky with lazy girls.

It's a bit of a sore spot, really. My feelings about his business practices are quite mild compared to what other MAs I work with think.


----------



## MidgetCoconut (May 1, 2006)

Ah, dear Napoleon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although he does rebrand, some of the products don't look too bad.  The Barely Blushing products look pretty good.

Has anybody seen this behind-the-scenes video at Alex Perry's show during Australian Fashion Week?  It features Nap and he sounds and talks exactly like I expected him to!


----------



## sindais (May 2, 2006)

I think you should jsut stick with mac... 

napoleon is ... sigh... i dont know how to say this... but bad... very bad. 
his stuff are not with the price tag IMO and i think if you were to copy someone elses idea then you should at least acknowledge it rather than claiming the idea as your own. 

you cannot say bad things about napoleon on the vogue forum because napoleon pays for advertising in vogue and you also cannot be mean to other members. i know we should be able to voice our opinions on the forum but c'est la vie.... 

humm ... i object to his eyebrows more than his tan. 

I just belive that if you were to charge someone for such a high price, then you should at least spend in money in the R & D and be able to produce something that is worth what you are charging for (ie armani foundations, stila e/s etc etc)


----------



## wannabelyn (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sindais* 
_you cannot say bad things about napoleon on the vogue forum because napoleon pays for advertising in vogue and you also cannot be mean to other members. i know we should be able to voice our opinions on the forum but c'est la vie.... _

 
that's terrible
we shuoldn't be allowed to say great things about his products either then


----------



## pugmommy7 (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isis* 
_We have that line at Saks, but I've not looked at it yet.
Guess I'll have to check it out now!!
edit:
It's no longer instore at my Saks. They must have removed it after the holidays. That's interesting about the rebranding. Not many people know this but Bobbi Brown numbers match the numbers of Your Name Cosmetics colors. My teacher at school showed us pics of the comparisons from one of the trade shows in Vegas. Apparentlly the guy who "formulates" her colors at for YNC. Pretty Wild!_

 
Ya know...This is funny, b/c I used to work in a Salon/Spa that used YNC. It was .."eh".
 I got a discount so I bought a few of the lipsticks... anyway, I recall getting a Bobbi Brown Lipstick that was the exact same thing. same packaging, same smell, everything. I eventually ditched it b/c it was the WRONG shade for me, but I was overcome by a pushy Nordies MUA.
 I was convinced it was the exact same thing. and now, I believe it was.
Goes to show you that you really should just get makeup because you really like how it looks and performs regardless of brand or price
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vive la wet n' wild


----------



## sindais (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wannabelyn* 
_that's terrible
we shuoldn't be allowed to say great things about his products either then   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
dont think it works that way ...


----------



## ballerino (May 16, 2006)

i think the lg's are gross, the colours ar really limited and are way too sticky, like the wrong kind of sticky, not lipglass sticky... theyre just yuk.


----------



## ostentatious (May 16, 2006)

I modelled for my sister in a student fashion show last year. Our makeup was done by students from the Napoleon Perdis academy.

I can't really remember thinking that the makeup or the makeup artists were that fantastic. I think everyone was expecting something a lot more dramatic than the look they did.


----------



## wendywei85 (May 30, 2006)

it is also possible that different formulas are being used in different countries (just like the Lancome foundation which was from Paris differs from the same type in the US)

I tried their products in Aus and they seemed pretty good. I guess it's also because you guys always compare NA to MAC and MAC didn't impress me that much either.... Bloom had some better eyeshadows than both but is not as popular and widespread.

but in the end, it all comes down to what you actually believe in. Cos everyone is biased and we tend to adopt a certain view before trying out the product properly


----------



## quandolak (Jun 22, 2006)

.........


----------



## maxcat (Jun 25, 2006)

Don't know the line, but was curious and had the opportunity to watch him at an event in the US. I was impressed with his energy but then I noticed he used the same tube of mascara and *the same wand* on about 50 different women.... and that about summed up about all I needed to know about him. 
Blech.


----------



## mia88 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hmm seems like there's a lot of slander on here in this thread! I'm doing the Napoleon 8 week cert course at the moment and we got introduced to the colourwheel on day one. The instructors are great, friendly and very experienced. Maybe it's different here in NZ? I think Napoleon has some really nice products/ colours, but I also still love my MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I personally haven't met Napoleon but have heard that he's very erm lemme see...outrageous and eccentric? I guess it matters that the organisation is led by a charismatic person?


----------



## girlambrosia (Jul 16, 2006)

...I think there was some sort of expose thing done on him on Channel 9's A Current Affair - something about him sending out intimidating emails to young girls. Sounds like a bloody mean bastard to me - there's a 'statement' on his website. 

(I have to say, he looks bloody weird.)

I'm not such a fan of his makeup - I've got a couple of eye pencils that I really wished I'd bought at MAC - he charges 26AUD, MAC charges 29AUD - because they're turning crumbly. Urgh. It's just a bit sad, really. 

However, I've always had more fun with Napoleon counter girls than MAC. Oh well, I'll settle for lonely browsing over crumbly old eye pencils anyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(The lip stuff is too sticky, I agree!)


----------



## Rockell (Jul 16, 2006)

There was a Napoleon counter at my mall (they're not too common in the US from what I understand?) but they closed because there wasn't much business. 

The only thing I've tried from the line are some pigments that I got samples of. They're nice, but not extraordinary, and they're so expensive for the full size!!
I'll stick to mineral e-tailers and MAC.


----------



## katisha (Jul 28, 2006)

Napoleon is the Australian MAC? :spy:
No!

It's embarrassing to think that Napoleon has the guts to market himself that way.


----------



## lara (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mia88* 
_Hmm seems like there's a lot of slander on here in this thread!_

 
There is a difference between profession opinion/customer comments and slander. I appreciate that you feel loyalty to Napoleon because you're taking one of his courses, but accusing us of slander is excessive and unfounded.


----------



## celesphine (Jul 29, 2006)

I tried some of his products, here in Australia, and I have to admit, there is nothing special about them. I would spend my money on another brand.


----------



## mia88 (Jul 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_There is a difference between profession opinion/customer comments and slander. I appreciate that you feel loyalty to Napoleon because you're taking one of his courses, but accusing us of slander is excessive and unfounded._

 
True, I apologize if I unintentionally offended you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I guess I shouldn't have used the word 'slander'--for some reason it just popped in my head when I read all the negative posts. I do value you guy's professional opinions / comments, I was sort of panicking when I was reading this thread right when I had just started the course. Anyways the course is going well, however I don't think Napoleon is THE SHIZNIT, cos if there were a MAC course I'd be there in a heartbeat! But there are definately some good side to Napoleon Perdis' cosmetics line. I really hope I didn't offend anyone by my previous message cos that's the last thing I wanted!


----------



## amoona (Oct 6, 2006)

*I heart Napoleon!!*

Ok so I was bummed today cuz MAC called to tell me they were gonna go with a more qualified candidate over me. So I drowned my sadness in shopping haha. I went downtown (San Francisco) with my cousin n we checked out the new extension to the mall downtown. While we were walking we passed this gorgeous looking store and I recoginzed the name Napoleon. We went in and it was the first time I've ever seen their makeup, we played around n my cousin got a makeover. I am sooo over MAC! It is all about Napoleon!!! Their shadows n eyeliner n mascare (sp?) are all amazing. Its only their second free standing store and I intend to go back as soon as I have a job and buy up the store!


----------



## lara (Oct 6, 2006)

*gets the popcorn*


----------



## misswillow (Oct 6, 2006)

If you get a chance, compare alot of the NP stuff to La Femme, esp. the e/s and eye dusts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They source alot of their products from the same company, but NP charges just a liddle bit more *cough*ahellofalotmore*cough*


----------



## amoona (Oct 6, 2006)

Le Femme? I'm guessing that's another Australian cosmetic company? I wonder if they have any California location, I'll check it out though. I know its a bit more then MAC but I thought the colors were more vibrant and the build up is better. I also thought that for the bigger eyeshadows u pay more for more quantity. You girls probably have more experience with it cuz I heard they're huge in Australia. Any other opinions on it? Did I get too excited too quick? Haha


----------



## lara (Oct 6, 2006)

La Femme is a generic brand, in the same vain as Your Name Cosmetics, Raya cosmetic production labs, Basic Beauty, etc etc etc. They're all more or less America- or Mexico-based.

It's standard product, just rebadged under his label and given a 1000% markup. It's certainly not great as far as quality goes.


----------



## Ella_ (Oct 6, 2006)

Pretty crap for the amount of $$$ you fork over.
They also rebrand masquerade stuff, well thats what I have been told - Lara do you have any info on this? 

It has no real staying power, caused allergic reactions in most people that I know who have tried it and the lose powders get pretty funky over time. The packaging doesnt really keep any moisture out of the container and they get all chunky and yuck.


----------



## lia_matos (Oct 9, 2006)

Ah, and i just noticed that this palette here is pratically equal as Ben Nye Fireworks - but it might not mean anything . If you're a Makeup Alley member, on one of La Femme products review a girl shows a photo that proves that both La Femme and Napoleon are the same thing. 

You can get La Femme on costume/theatrical stores , or on the internet , on websites like www.adiscountbeauty.com or www.makeupmania.com

I don't know if Napoleon is good or not, because i don't live in USA and never had a chance to test it. But i think it's not fair to pay a huge amount of money for a thing that can be found for 1/4 or less of the price they charge you


----------



## kimmy (Oct 10, 2006)

Napolean has some really pretty colours but the only way i can get the stuff is online, and i'm not down for shelling out that kind of cash for something i don't even know if i like..that's pretty sweet that there's a store in the Bay Area though. my sister lives in Davis and when i go stay with her, we go to San Fran...so maybe we can find that place next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sorry to hear about MAC, but if you want the job still, keep pining. they hire pretty frequently


----------



## amoona (Oct 10, 2006)

aw so i'm a lil bummed bout the reviews lol. my cousin had gotten a make-over by them and she loved it. she said their eyeliner didn't move, the mascara volumized her lashes more then any other, and the eyeshadow stayed on till the next day (she fell asleep lol). She gave such rave reviews, hmm I'm scared to purchase now haha.

O n "The Anthem" their first free standing store in the US is located in Southern Cali! It just opened two weeks before San Francisco's store so it's still very very new. IDK exactly where in SoCal it is but I'm sure you can check their website.


----------



## hotti82 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Napoleon Perdis??*

Has anyone tried this line; it's new to our store and i've never heard of it before and would like some feedback; it seems like a nice line; the colors remind me of old-school MAC (before evil Lauder came along) but i'd like to know what others think about the products...

thanks all!


----------



## amoona (Nov 23, 2006)

Yea I discovered this line not to long ago. Color pay off is amazing u can easily build up the colors too. Only thing is they're super expensive. I spent almost $40 on eyeline (fluidlineish) n decided I wanted to return it. They told me I couldn't cuz I used it. Which is stupid to me coming from a world of MAC where they'll return everything. I asked what if I was allergic to the product n they said I'd have to bring a doctors note. Don't buy it unless ur sure, once u swatch u can't return.


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Yea I discovered this line not to long ago. Color pay off is amazing u can easily build up the colors too. Only thing is they're super expensive. I spent almost $40 on eyeline (fluidlineish) n decided I wanted to return it. They told me I couldn't cuz I used it. Which is stupid to me coming from a world of MAC where they'll return everything. I asked what if I was allergic to the product n they said I'd have to bring a doctors note. Don't buy it unless ur sure, once u swatch u can't return._

 

They actually told you to bring in a doctor's note??  For a retail exchange?  Are they nuts?????


----------



## amoona (Nov 24, 2006)

haha yea that's what I asked! I told them I was an adult woman and I was no longer in high school. Then I asked them what if I don't have health insurance how am I going to get a doctor's note? And they had the nerve to tell me that I would just be stuck with the product.

Be sure you want it and test it out at the counter/store before you purchase it.


----------



## quandolak (Nov 24, 2006)

........


----------



## redambition (Nov 24, 2006)

personally, i don't think it's worth the money.


----------



## lookwhoslaughin (Dec 14, 2006)

*Napoleon Perdis*

I worked for the company for over 2 years and in that time went from being absolutly in love with the range to wanting to sell everything I own of it - yes I am a professional Makeup Artist and have been for 20 years.... It is completely over priced and a lot of people do react to it - be carefull cos they do not do returns!!!  But it does have some great people in their Marketing department so please do not get wisked away in the hype - that's what that department is paid to do.  So my advice is not to get involved with this range... Although their primer is fantastic....
Have a lovely day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotti82* 

 
_Has anyone tried this line; it's new to our store and i've never heard of it before and would like some feedback; it seems like a nice line; the colors remind me of old-school MAC (before evil Lauder came along) but i'd like to know what others think about the products...

thanks all!_


----------



## lookwhoslaughin (Dec 14, 2006)

*Napoleon Perdis*

The mascarras in Australia are $30 and in the States are $25...  But you are right it is completely over priced and owned by an abosulte jerk....  Stay Away!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *quandolak* 

 
_There is a thread on this http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=37371 which tells u alot about it...

I have one of their mascaras i got it with a magazine lol..its ok but not that good...id be pissed if i spent the au$ 60 on it at a shop though.._


----------



## redambition (Dec 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_haha yea that's what I asked! I told them I was an adult woman and I was no longer in high school. Then I asked them what if I don't have health insurance how am I going to get a doctor's note? And they had the nerve to tell me that I would just be stuck with the product.

Be sure you want it and test it out at the counter/store before you purchase it._

 
this is actually a pretty standard australian return policy on cosmetics (and seeing as napoleon is an australian brand, i'm not surprised they've taken the same line overseas.) Here, you can't really return things you don't like. They would probably make exceptions if you were allergic to the product and kicked up a big stink about it, or if the product was faulty or off.

i had a really hard time returning a body shop mascara that constantly smudged and just did not stay put. i had to complain to their head office and get an email from them authorising me to exchange the product (not refund, exchange). 

personally, i think this is the way it should be with all cosmetics brands. it's a horrendous waste if you let people return things they just don't like, and you will just get people abusing the system and buying up lots only to return what they don't feel like owning any more a few days later.

anyhoo, back to napoleon. I have heard that their primer is good... lookwhoslaughin - would you say it's worth the outlay/supporting napoleon?


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_haha yea that's what I asked! I told them I was an adult woman and I was no longer in high school. Then I asked them what if I don't have health insurance how am I going to get a doctor's note? And they had the nerve to tell me that I would just be stuck with the product.

Be sure you want it and test it out at the counter/store before you purchase it._

 
did you bought it at the store in the mall in downtown San Francisco?


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_this is actually a pretty standard australian return policy on cosmetics (and seeing as napoleon is an australian brand, i'm not surprised they've taken the same line overseas.) Here, you can't really return things you don't like. They would probably make exceptions if you were allergic to the product and kicked up a big stink about it, or if the product was faulty or off.

i had a really hard time returning a body shop mascara that constantly smudged and just did not stay put. i had to complain to their head office and get an email from them authorising me to exchange the product (not refund, exchange). 

personally, i think this is the way it should be with all cosmetics brands. it's a horrendous waste if you let people return things they just don't like, and you will just get people abusing the system and buying up lots only to return what they don't feel like owning any more a few days later.

anyhoo, back to napoleon. I have heard that their primer is good... lookwhoslaughin - would you say it's worth the outlay/supporting napoleon?_

 
i'm not the type of person who buys stuff then return it a few days later. i would never support napoleon with that kind of return/exchange policy and their outrageous prices.

i would just go in, look around then leave and never come back again.


----------



## amoona (Dec 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_did you bought it at the store in the mall in downtown San Francisco?_

 
yea i did! like the week after they opened.

my thing with it was that it was super expensive and i bought it cuz they told em it wouldn't smudge n it would stay put all day long and i wouldn't get ne runs from the eyeliner. BS!!!! after only a few hours the eyeliner started to bundle on the outside of waterling and it got all smudged and gooky in my tear duct. when i told them i wanted to return it cuz it didnt work like they said it would the first make-up artist said i wasn't being honest haha. she actually told me i'm probably just putting it on wrong and if i go down there they'll teach me to put on eyeliner. wtf?! even my fluideline doesnt do that AND it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out how to put on eyeliner ... especially on your waterline.


----------



## kchan99 (Dec 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_this is actually a pretty standard australian return policy on cosmetics (and seeing as napoleon is an australian brand, i'm not surprised they've taken the same line overseas.) Here, you can't really return things you don't like. They would probably make exceptions if you were allergic to the product and kicked up a big stink about it, or if the product was faulty or off.

i had a really hard time returning a body shop mascara that constantly smudged and just did not stay put. i had to complain to their head office and get an email from them authorising me to exchange the product (not refund, exchange). 

personally, i think this is the way it should be with all cosmetics brands. it's a horrendous waste if you let people return things they just don't like, and you will just get people abusing the system and buying up lots only to return what they don't feel like owning any more a few days later.

anyhoo, back to napoleon. I have heard that their primer is good... lookwhoslaughin - would you say it's worth the outlay/supporting napoleon?_

 
I don't think that a physician's note should be required to return a product in case of allergic reaction. I have eczema, but I don't go to the doctor every time I get a rash because I have prescribed medication at home to treat it. I only go if whatever I have at home isn't working.

I'm in the US, where medical care isn't free or cheap.


----------



## amoona (Dec 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kchan99* 

 
_I'm in the US, where medical care isn't free or cheap._

 
THAT'S WHAT I TOLD THEM!!! I was like wtf how do u expect someone to get a doctor's note when the average person in this country either doesn't have healthcare or can't afford to co-payment to go see a doctor. all they would do is give me the number for their head office in LA.


----------



## redambition (Dec 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_yea i did! like the week after they opened.

my thing with it was that it was super expensive and i bought it cuz they told em it wouldn't smudge n it would stay put all day long and i wouldn't get ne runs from the eyeliner. BS!!!! after only a few hours the eyeliner started to bundle on the outside of waterling and it got all smudged and gooky in my tear duct. when i told them i wanted to return it cuz it didnt work like they said it would the first make-up artist said i wasn't being honest haha. she actually told me i'm probably just putting it on wrong and if i go down there they'll teach me to put on eyeliner. wtf?! even my fluideline doesnt do that AND it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out how to put on eyeliner ... especially on your waterline._

 
i can understand them telling you that they can't refund/exchange it.. but to tell you that you're being dishonest, and you're putting it on wrong and need to learn (probably through one of their classes, hah)... well, that's just plain old rude. 

kchan99 - if the policy was return for allergic reactions etc only, then if a reaction wasn't obvious visibly then a doctor's note might be required to prove it. if the reaction was visible and you were returning a couple of days later, i'm quite certain that you would have had something done for you. to be honest though, i've never really tried returning much cosmetically or skin care wise, because of the general policy here. i usually throw it out or give it to someone else if it's no goood for me. waste of money, but it's better than arguing with an SA.

given what the SA said to amoona about her needing to learn etc, it's possible she brought out the doctor's note line to try and scare her off from trying to say she was allergic to it.

at the end of the day, if you don't like a company's returns policy then please don't buy their products if you can avoid it. i wasn't defending napoleon perdis, just pointing out that not all countries or brands have a lenient returns policy. (and that i think refund for change of mind in cosemtics and skincare is wrong.)


----------



## amoona (Dec 15, 2006)

I totally get what your saying, my thing to them was that it was wrongfully advertised to me. They told me that it will not smudge under any circumstances ... I was told this by two different MAs. I tried it once and I was pissed because it wasn't what they told me it would be. 

I didn't think to ask about their policy before because honestly even drug stores will let you return open/used cosmetics. It's all good, I'll never purchase any of their products again.


----------



## redambition (Dec 15, 2006)

i know where you are coming from as well - it's no fun being stuck with something that's not right and that was misrepresented to you by an SA. it's happened to me before too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My advice - call or email their head office and make a complaint that the product smudges when you were told it would not. explain what happened when you wore it, especially if it's an unusual problem for an eyeliner. if there is something else in the range you like and want, ask for an exchange for a different product rather than a refund. above all, keep the email properly typed out and polite, while at the same time outlining how unhappy you are at what's happened.

good luck with getting your money back!


----------



## lookwhoslaughin (Dec 29, 2006)

*the primer*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_this is actually a pretty standard australian return policy on cosmetics (and seeing as napoleon is an australian brand, i'm not surprised they've taken the same line overseas.) Here, you can't really return things you don't like. They would probably make exceptions if you were allergic to the product and kicked up a big stink about it, or if the product was faulty or off.

i had a really hard time returning a body shop mascara that constantly smudged and just did not stay put. i had to complain to their head office and get an email from them authorising me to exchange the product (not refund, exchange). 

personally, i think this is the way it should be with all cosmetics brands. it's a horrendous waste if you let people return things they just don't like, and you will just get people abusing the system and buying up lots only to return what they don't feel like owning any more a few days later.

anyhoo, back to napoleon. I have heard that their primer is good... lookwhoslaughin - would you say it's worth the outlay/supporting napoleon?_

 
Actually I would buy it but not to support him though just until I find something better.  I am kinda shocked cos I found out recently that he re-lables his stuff and that most of it is a cheaper range called La Femme... There are so many good lines around these days that I will only buy things that I really like and not all hype.


----------



## redambition (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lookwhoslaughin* 

 
_Actually I would buy it but not to support him though just until I find something better.  I am kinda shocked cos I found out recently that he re-lables his stuff and that most of it is a cheaper range called La Femme... There are so many good lines around these days that I will only buy things that I really like and not all hype. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that is so funny... i caved and bought auto pilot today! Glad you think it's the thing to do until something better can be found. The re-labelling thing is horrible. it proves you're just paying for the name.

Once i get through auto pilot i think i will test out Bloom's primer... i tried on my hand it earlier in the week, and from memory the texture and consistency was similar to auto pilot.


----------



## lookwhoslaughin (Jan 2, 2007)

*Auto Pilot - Napoleon*

Bloom is from Austrlia isn't it?  We don't have it here - at least I don't think we do, but let me know if it is any good and I will maybe do an on-line purchase.
Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_that is so funny... i caved and bought auto pilot today! Glad you think it's the thing to do until something better can be found. The re-labelling thing is horrible. it proves you're just paying for the name.

Once i get through auto pilot i think i will test out Bloom's primer... i tried on my hand it earlier in the week, and from memory the texture and consistency was similar to auto pilot._


----------



## lookwhoslaughin (Jan 2, 2007)

That is true because a firend of mine bought the Camera Finish face powder and the bottom lable was lifting up so she pulled it off and there was another lable under it called La Femme,
I know it's not illegal to do that just sneaky and bad form I think!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxElusivexx* 

 
_From everything I've heard, Napoleon is just crap. Sure, a few of their products are good but not worth the price. It's also widely said that a lot of his stuff is just a cheaper brand called La Femme rebranded- exactly identical.

I've tried a few of their products and thy are definitely not worth the price. Oh and I've read about a MA that did a course with Napoleon and hides it; as in she doesn't put it on her resume as Napoleon has a bad name in the industry. On another forum I am a member of, eberyone that has done the course says it is a complete waste of time and money. It doesn't sound too good.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## redambition (Jan 2, 2007)

yep - bloom is an australian brand, and i think it's available at some locations in the US as well.

I will let you know how I go!


----------



## redambition (Jan 2, 2007)

my views on napoleon have already been expressed. not worth the money.

i'm testing out the primer at the moment, so far it hasn't proven that it is worth what they ask for it.


----------



## DaisyPie (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

I used to be completely against Napoleon because I'd heard so many rumers about re-branding etc.. but I recently made a few trips into some Napoleon stores to check things out etc and was quite pleased! I don't really care if they're re-branded (which I don't believe anyway anymore) because here in Australia I don't have access to the brands he supposedly re-brands, so I'm more then happy to purchase the products! 
I love the loose dusts (pink mocha is my favourite - slowly becoming my HG eye colour) and I really like their Camera Finish powder (Look 3 for toning down pink/red is great for my skin tone). I'm soon to be purchasing a Napoleon makeup case and I will definitely buy more Napoleon products in the future!

The only bad thing I have to say about Napoleon is: DON'T do the makeup course! It's a complete rip off and you don't gain the knowledge needed to be a makeup artist (or even work at a makeup counter usually). It's just an over-priced quick workshop.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

i'm so confused! does he rebrand la femme products, or not? or did he used to, but not anymore? I'm interested in some of the makeup, but no way in hell am i paying THAT price for La Femme (which I LOVE but can get for an equally lovable price)


----------



## Ella_ (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_i'm so confused! does he rebrand la femme products, or not? or did he used to, but not anymore? I'm interested in some of the makeup, but no way in hell am i paying THAT price for La Femme (which I LOVE but can get for an equally lovable price)_

 
He doesnt re-label but he does get all his products Private label and doesnt create the formulas etc himself like he used to claim- not sure if hes still saying that its all his own work and formula or not.  Most of the stuff is from Lady burd, Your name cosmetics and an Australian company called TMF cosmetics. The private label companies make products for brands like La Femme, and others - both cheap and very expensive.


----------



## redambition (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

oooh, thread revive...

the bloom primer isn't great either, just in case anyone was wondering.

still searching for the perfect primer.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

I don't have any experience with them but  AskMeMakeUp uses a few of their items. It not very available to me and they're items seem a bit expensive so I doubt I'll ever try it unless it becomes more readily available to me.


----------



## ballerino (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

napoleon academy = want to learn how to be a napoleon sales girl? go here. 
dont go expecting to learn anything other than that - no matter what u hear - if someone tells u otherwise, they have no idea about makeup.

theyre makeup stinks also...
have heard horror stories about their foundations reacting w girls skin...
their lipglosses are absolutely disgusting!
his eyeshadows arent his (though u guys have already discussed that)

just my 2 cents worth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





napoleon = evil!


----------



## Ella_ (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ballerino* 

 
_have heard horror stories about their foundations reacting w girls skin_

 
Yeah, their foundation stick left me with a systemic allergic reaction that saw me in hospital and caused blisters which scarred - 4 years later ive still got ugly scars where the blisters were...


----------



## frocher (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

^^OMG!  That must have been scary.


----------



## misshapes (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

^^OMG. That's really bad! How horrible. I recently had a bad reaction to Revlon's Skinlights powder. Which is terrible because I loved how it looks.

Anyways, back to Napoleon: I tried out the jet black mascara. It's strange. Quite smudgey. You know how mascaras have fibres to extend and add volume? Well, I could actually see each fibre flaking off onto my cheek. Much fun. 

I only spent AUD$7 on it so no great loss. But man, I would've been peeved if I spent the $30 on it.


----------



## Regalis (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkykss* 

 
_I hate people calling this Brand the "Australian MAC".... mostly because Napoleon himself is a national embarresment (you'll understand if you see what he looks like) but also because a lot of his products are much cheaper names, rebranded_

 
old post, quoting it for truth :| He's actually the... second cousin? I think? of one of my mom's best friends, so I've met him a few times, and a bigger jerk you could not find. I don't so much care that he uses his own product, it's more the gross _over_use that bothers me; caked on foundation, gunky eyeliner, and so much fake tan that he's actually an eyesmarting shade of orange. Andddd I won't even get into how he treats people :{. I just mean... I find it hard to trust the 'creator' of a cosmetic line who goes around looking and acting the way he does.

</two cents>

ETA: *redambition*, would you say that the bloom primer's not worth the money, then? :{ I was considering picking some up this weekend because my red earth primer is almost GONE.


----------



## girloflowers (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

i can't believe i just wasted $30 on eyeliner that might eb rebranded. *cries*

WHY GOD WHY

also, napoleon horror story:

I used to be a humongous fangirl, but after reading this thread you girls reminded me of a very strange thing.

My friend got her makeup done for our year 10 formal at napoleon right? Well when she was done i wondered why she looked kind of orange. I looked at the products that they had used on her and that she bought and what did i find?

The liquid foundation she bought was a shade too light, which make its really wierd that the POWDER was two shades -too dark- for her skin.

woohoo waste of money much?


----------



## redambition (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Regalis* 

 
_ETA: *redambition*, would you say that the bloom primer's not worth the money, then? :{ I was considering picking some up this weekend because my red earth primer is almost GONE._

 
it might work for you... i wouldn't say it's that bad. the formula is a bit thin and it's scented quite strongly. my main issue with it is that it irritates my skin and turns my face bright red. i have skin that's a bit touchy though, so it's probably me that it doesn't agree with. to put it in perspective - i can't use the red earth primers, because they make the skin on the back of my hand itchy when i try them on.

in terms of the bloom primer making makeup last - it does the job.


----------



## jeitzen (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

I love the loose dust powder--I think it has better consistancy than MAC pigments and it last foreverrr! I use my Napoleon loose powder every day, I want more.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girloflowers* 

 
_i can't believe i just wasted $30 on eyeliner that might eb rebranded. *cries*

WHY GOD WHY

also, napoleon horror story:

I used to be a humongous fangirl, but after reading this thread you girls reminded me of a very strange thing.

My friend got her makeup done for our year 10 formal at napoleon right? Well when she was done i wondered why she looked kind of orange. I looked at the products that they had used on her and that she bought and what did i find?

The liquid foundation she bought was a shade too light, which make its really wierd that the POWDER was two shades -too dark- for her skin.

woohoo waste of money much?_

 
Napolean himself is orange.


----------



## jessicajessicax (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

Ok Here goes.......

Some of the things that are posted on this thread is complete gossip/rubbish. You guys need to be a little more open minded.

First of all... Napoleon Perdis Cosmetics is NOT a rebranded label. If you give it a try it is actually a really great cosmetics brand. 
And of course its going to be expensive overseas- it is an imported product. Im from Australia, and Napoleon is an icon here. Loyal fans will pay $500AUD (redeemable) to get there makeup done by him. And for them its worth every penny.
MAC in Australia is quite alot more expensive than napoleon. NP (i will abbrev from here) is medium priced if you are using quality proffesional products (im not talking crap revlon and maybelline).
As for being branded over the top of La Femme labels- that is BS. Ive been using the Camera Finish for years and have never once seen this happen. A Napoleon Staff member who is a friend of mine has been to the warehouse when Napoleon took her over to NY for the first launch of Saks. There MAY have been some stuff when he first opened 11 years ago, but all of the things that are in the range now are new and developed by himself. Dont worry Kuuipo, the eyeliner you bought is not rebranded and its awesome. 
(what about mac selling out to estee? there stuff was way better before this happened, the pigment qualities have gone downhill)
As for Napoleon himself being orange- yes this is true there is no doubting that. He loves bronzer and solariums and does take it a little too far but thats just his OTT flamboyant style.
As for his foundations and makeovers being orange-- as most professional MUA's would know- you must match the foundation colour to the rest of your body- not just the skin on your face. We all use SPF on our faces these days and it can make the skin on your face very pale compared to the rest of our body. So if any one ever has a makeover and there face looks orange this is probably just because they are not used to a correct colour match. Or they have a hideous spray tan on which often occurs with Formals/Proms. 

The makeup academy--- if anyone has ever done a course they would know that just becasue you have been taught the techniques this does not make you a good MUA. The certificate course (which i have done myself) only goes for 9 weeks one day a week. You are taught all the techniques then it is up to you to practice and gain other knowledge though PRACTICE. Its like riding a bike. no one can tell you how to do it than you simply get on and do it. everything takes practise. The course is not designed (as someone said) to make you a makeup counter slave- it is just that most girls are too lazy after the course so they result to the easist option. The trainers in these academys are extremely talented many of them working on large scale movies, fashion shows MIRANDA KERR (victorias secret angel).. 
and also another point-- the certificate is advertised as a "hobby" kind of course to teach you the simple techniques for fashion bridal and glamour, not to make you a real MUA as soon as you finsih. The diploma is the course that makes you a "real" makeup artist. However most young girls see a makeup course as something easy to do after they finish school to keep there parents happy, resulting in an undedicated student who ends up failing. 
In the long run its you who makes yourself an amazing makeup artist, not a certicate that says so.
The well known teacher that told you NP academy was not respected in the industry was also probably just trying to sell there own course- Just like when you go to a new hairdresser and they tell you your last cut was uneven.. 

As for the eyeliner somebody was talking about, it is exactly the same as fuidline and does stay on. Ive slept in it (i know bad) and its STILL on in the morning.. 

The laquers are extremely sticky- but they need to be sticky to last for 4 hours on the lips and still have high shine.
Yes they used to sell BEN NYE back in the day when they first opened academys because they still use it for SPFX and drag.

The minimal makeup with camera finish over the top is BEAUTIFUL.
The loose dust pigment are very easy to blend, unlike some MAC pigments which are so grainy.
There 19b foundation brush is awesome and not too expensive.
Also there 16b brush for socket blending.

If any one gets a chance to have a make over with a girl called Rebecca Prior do so. She is NPs international makeup artist and does awesome work. 

I use alot of NP products in my kit and most of my clients end up going to go and purchase the products after there events, it photographs beautifully and lasts for ages. I also have a lot of MAC products (fave is Tempting eyeshadow) and i do love MAC lipsticks. But by far love NP foundations alot better- people with tanned skin try China doll foundation in look 4.. 
I would also have a lot more MAC products in my kit however everytime i go to a MAC counter i am ignored until i get peeved off and leave. (the MAC girls in Aus are so rude!!) 

Anyway i have had my vent now i just ask people to be more open minded and dont believe everything you hear. Give him a chance. He might act like an OTT orange idiot but hes excited and all he wants to do is make every woman feel amazing.. 

PS the primer and pore minimizer are also amazing.. bloom primer not so great. also try ModelCo primer


----------



## redambition (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jessicajessicax* 

 
_MAC in Australia is quite alot more expensive than napoleon._

 
i'm going to have to disagree on that one. i remember from the few times i've looked at napoleon products that they were more expensive than MAC.

It's a pity his Australian site now only shows the US pricing. I can't check it to be sure.

As for the Napoleon makeup courses: they aren't taken seriously in the industry. there was also an "out" on another forum i read - a napoleon student admitted that from the first week of the diploma course they are offered work experience in napoleon stores doing makeovers... despite the fact that they may have never applied makeup to another person before. (work experience is part of the requirements of the diploma course). these students are also not allowed to tell the paying customers that they are students, nor are they allowed to say that they are doing work experience.

there are so many things wrong with the above situation that it's not funny. the biggest problem i have is that a customer paying for a makeover is getting someone who is not qualified, and isn't informed that a student will be working on them.


----------



## jessicajessicax (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

The students are offered work experience at counters and stores after they finish the course not during. They might be asked whilst doing induction but they are not allowed to till after completion unless they are really advanced. And all work experience students have to wear an Academy Tshirt.

NP eyeshadow- $24
Mac eyeshadow- $32
Foundations are sometimes more expensive, but they have larger quantity of product.


----------



## redambition (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

That's not what i heard - as i said, someone who was in that position posted the story. if it's not true then that's good for the paying customers.

I do remember NP being the more expensive choice for something i was after a while ago - i think it was bronzer, and then later as you said - foundation.

just as a side note - the only NP foundation that's bigger than the MAC equivalent is the stick foundation. then you get to the issue of the limited range of shades... but NP isn't the only makeup company with this issue.


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

Quote:

  Anyway i have had my vent now i just ask people to be more open minded and dont believe everything you hear. Give him a chance. He might act like an OTT orange idiot but hes excited and all he wants to do is make every woman feel amazing..  
 
People aren't just "believing what they hear," they are stating what they've experienced. I've wasted money on his products before and they were crap. And I *do* know how to apply makeup.

Why does it being imported give it an excuse to be so overpriced? I can see $15 for a mascara instead of $12, but $25? I buy from several lines that are imported from all over the world and don't cost _nearly_ as much as Napoleon's junk.

You can disagree with the people on this topic and not state that they are all wrong. If people have had poor experiences with the makeup line, it's an honest thing, they are not just ganging up on some poor orange man who "wants to make every woman feel beautiful."


----------



## amoona (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

All I have to say is that the Napoleon store in San Francisco gets NO customers. Their artists standing in front of the store offer up free make-overs, I saw that in Hollywood too haha.

I personally gave them a try when they first opened up here. Hell before getting loads of free make-up from MAC I was willing to spend money on any cosmetics I liked. I tried it, product didn't work well and it didn't impress me. Their SF store was busy when it first opened too, so I guess other people were giving them a try as well. 

And jessicajessicax, I understand that you're a big Napoleon fan and their eyeliner worked for you but it sure as hell didn't work on me. It smuged after an hour or so. Fluideline just works better for me, I even tried Stila's smudgepot and didn't like it. It just happens, sometimes something doesn't work for some people and it works for others. I'm just wondering if they changed their stupid no return/no exchange policy here yet.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jessicajessicax* 

 
_MAC in Australia is quite alot more expensive than napoleon. NP (i will abbrev from here) is medium priced if you are using quality proffesional products (im not talking crap revlon and maybelline)._

 
There are actually some fairly decent products from those lines, labeling them as 'crap' is pretty closed minded.
 Quote:

 
As for his foundations and makeovers being orange-- as most professional MUA's would know- you must match the foundation colour to the rest of your body- not just the skin on your face. We all use SPF on our faces these days and it can make the skin on your face very pale compared to the rest of our body. So if any one ever has a makeover and there face looks orange this is probably just because they are not used to a correct colour match. Or they have a hideous spray tan on which often occurs with Formals/Proms.   
 
mmm. I disagree with this. Rare is the woman whose face is the same color as her chest and shoulders, though it would, I suppose, make an artist's job easier. Foundation needs to match my face, not my shoulders or leg or belly button.
 Quote:

  it is just that most girls are too lazy after the course so they result to the easist option.   
 
How rude.
 Quote:

 
The well known teacher that told you NP academy was not respected in the industry was also probably just trying to sell there own course- Just like when you go to a new hairdresser and they tell you your last cut was uneven..   
 
 Not at all unlike this whole post, eh? Does this line always require a hard sell?
 Quote:

 

everytime i go to a MAC counter i am ignored until i get peeved off and leave. (the MAC girls in Aus are so rude!!)   
 
All of them? Interesting.


----------



## girloflowers (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Napolean himself is orange._

 
this is true.

i can hack fake tan ugh. bronzer can go bye bye.

no one -no one- is naturally orange.

an if i want to buy good quality 'professional products. I will buy them from a line where the head of it doesn't look like a complete and utter joke, y' know?

still, i'll keep the two products i do ahve, mainly because the eyeshadow was a gift and the eyeliner actually looks pretty good on me.


----------



## _ohmygosh (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jessicajessicax* 

 
_Ok Here goes.......

Some of the things that are posted on this thread is complete gossip/rubbish. You guys need to be a little more open minded.

First of all... Napoleon Perdis Cosmetics is NOT a rebranded label. If you give it a try it is actually a really great cosmetics brand. 
And of course its going to be expensive overseas- it is an imported product. Im from Australia, and Napoleon is an icon here. Loyal fans will pay $500AUD (redeemable) to get there makeup done by him. And for them its worth every penny.
*MAC in Australia is quite alot more expensive than napoleon*. NP (i will abbrev from here) is medium priced if you are using quality proffesional products (im not talking crap revlon and maybelline).
As for being branded over the top of La Femme labels- that is BS. Ive been using the Camera Finish for years and have never once seen this happen. A Napoleon Staff member who is a friend of mine has been to the warehouse when Napoleon took her over to NY for the first launch of Saks. There MAY have been some stuff when he first opened 11 years ago, but all of the things that are in the range now are new and developed by himself. Dont worry Kuuipo, the eyeliner you bought is not rebranded and its awesome. 
(what about mac selling out to estee? there stuff was way better before this happened, the pigment qualities have gone downhill)
As for Napoleon himself being orange- yes this is true there is no doubting that. He loves bronzer and solariums and does take it a little too far but thats just his OTT flamboyant style.
As for his foundations and makeovers being orange-- as most professional MUA's would know- you must match the foundation colour to the rest of your body- not just the skin on your face. We all use SPF on our faces these days and it can make the skin on your face very pale compared to the rest of our body. So if any one ever has a makeover and there face looks orange this is probably just because they are not used to a correct colour match. Or they have a hideous spray tan on which often occurs with Formals/Proms. 

The makeup academy--- if anyone has ever done a course they would know that just becasue you have been taught the techniques this does not make you a good MUA. The certificate course (which i have done myself) only goes for 9 weeks one day a week. You are taught all the techniques then it is up to you to practice and gain other knowledge though PRACTICE. Its like riding a bike. no one can tell you how to do it than you simply get on and do it. everything takes practise. The course is not designed (as someone said) to make you a makeup counter slave- it is just that most girls are too lazy after the course so they result to the easist option. The trainers in these academys are extremely talented many of them working on large scale movies, fashion shows MIRANDA KERR (victorias secret angel).. 
and also another point-- the certificate is advertised as a "hobby" kind of course to teach you the simple techniques for fashion bridal and glamour, not to make you a real MUA as soon as you finsih. The diploma is the course that makes you a "real" makeup artist. However most young girls see a makeup course as something easy to do after they finish school to keep there parents happy, resulting in an undedicated student who ends up failing. 
In the long run its you who makes yourself an amazing makeup artist, not a certicate that says so.
The well known teacher that told you NP academy was not respected in the industry was also probably just trying to sell there own course- Just like when you go to a new hairdresser and they tell you your last cut was uneven.. 

As for the eyeliner somebody was talking about, it is exactly the same as fuidline and does stay on. Ive slept in it (i know bad) and its STILL on in the morning.. 

The laquers are extremely sticky- but they need to be sticky to last for 4 hours on the lips and still have high shine.
Yes they used to sell BEN NYE back in the day when they first opened academys because they still use it for SPFX and drag.

The minimal makeup with camera finish over the top is BEAUTIFUL.
The loose dust pigment are very easy to blend, unlike some MAC pigments which are so grainy.
There 19b foundation brush is awesome and not too expensive.
Also there 16b brush for socket blending.

If any one gets a chance to have a make over with a girl called Rebecca Prior do so. She is NPs international makeup artist and does awesome work. 

I use alot of NP products in my kit and most of my clients end up going to go and purchase the products after there events, it photographs beautifully and lasts for ages. I also have a lot of MAC products (fave is Tempting eyeshadow) and i do love MAC lipsticks. But by far love NP foundations alot better- people with tanned skin try China doll foundation in look 4.. 
I would also have a lot more MAC products in my kit however everytime i go to a MAC counter i am ignored until i get peeved off and leave. (*the MAC girls in Aus are so rude*!!) 

Anyway i have had my vent now i just ask people to be more open minded and dont believe everything you hear. Give him a chance. He might act like an OTT orange idiot but hes excited and all he wants to do is make every woman feel amazing.. 

PS the primer and pore minimizer are also amazing.. bloom primer not so great. also try ModelCo primer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Isn't it expensive because it's being imported as well as Napoleon being exported overseas?.
Maybe I miss something..?


I disagree, I find NP girls are more rude/pushy/intimidating... the ones I've come across (not making an overall stereotype) and some have no idea what they are talking about, the MAC girls (and boy) I know are wonderful, so much friendly and don't stop mid conversation to try to sell you things/tell you that you're wrong and so and so is better/talk to their friends.

And did you mention that work experience happens after the diploma? I thought it is required that you participate in work experience during your course to gain some experience out of the "classroom" for you to become qualified and gain a certificate.

Not targeting you*jessicajessicax, *you do have some good points! I'm just confused.


----------



## _ohmygosh (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

I like the auto pilot primer! I also recommend Laura Mercier as well. It's brilliant!


----------



## jessicajessicax (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_ohmygosh* 

 
_Isn't it expensive because it's being imported as well as Napoleon being exported overseas?.
Maybe I miss something..?


I disagree, I find NP girls are more rude/pushy/intimidating... the ones I've come across (not making an overall stereotype) and some have no idea what they are talking about, the MAC girls (and boy) I know are wonderful, so much friendly and don't stop mid conversation to try to sell you things/tell you that you're wrong and so and so is better/talk to their friends.

And did you mention that work experience happens after the diploma? I thought it is required that you participate in work experience during your course to gain some experience out of the "classroom" for you to become qualified and gain a certificate.

Not targeting you*jessicajessicax, *you do have some good points! I'm just confused._

 
yes you do do work expereince, but not at counters- you must have missed some points earlier on in the thread. someone was saying that they have untrained students working on counters doing makeup. They are allowed to work on counters after the course. but yes they do  work experience during the course but it is more fashion shows, small films and other events. 

your probably right about the NP girls compared to the MAC girls- everywhere is going to be different i guess, it all depends on the manager and the service standard. both companies have high customer sefvice expectations but not all staff are going to do what they are told. ive been to the sydney NPs and they were pretty stuck up. but where i live there is only one mac store and beleive me they are soooo rude. i wasnt saying it about all mac workers, just the ones in my area.


----------



## captodometer (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

NP is less expensive than MAC here in New Zealand.  And it's not a hard sell, at least in the stores where I have seen it.  The display was nicely set up, and the counter staff is more than happy to let you play in peace.  People do actually buy the stuff
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





No comment on quality: I liked the stuff I tested, but haven't purchased any makeup at all in the last 8 months.


----------



## kurisuteru (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

I work at the Galerie de Beaute of SDM in Canada, and instead of promoting the brands we carry (Dior, Lancome, Chanel, Lise Watier, etc.), I'd still slip with some clients and find myself praising the all mighty MAC har har har. I'm not particularly loyal to one brand due to my multifaceted needs (Lancome for the foundations, Dior and Guerlain for the lippies, etc.), and although MAC remains a favorite, there are certain products that I do find that are "hits" or "miss" (i.e. the dreadful lustres) 

Hmm, well repackaging or no repackaging, last week I have found the perfect shade of cherry red I've been looking for to replicate from a magazine and a hot pink lip liner I've also searched relentlessly to match my newly-purchased Lancome lippie. Although I am 50.00$ poorer, I came out of The Bay as a happy woman. Obviously though, if I had access to La Femme products, I would've chosen that over NP. While Napoleon being a true makeup artist is highly debatable, I do think though that we could all agree that he is a business man whose goal is not primarily to make a woman "feel beautiful" but really, to make profit. It was really though Napoleon that La Femme has managed to reach a larger niche market, and in the smaller scheme of things, how a Montrealer has managed to get her hands on that perfect cherry lipstick.

I'm pretty glad I found some of the warnings about the Napoleon foundations here at Specktra, but at the same time, I thought that it was still nice being able to try out a brand with a "blank slate." Back to the "hits" and "misses", NP is no exception, and I would still encourage everyone to try the line out without thinking of the Creepy Orange Man.


----------



## Renee (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

This line is 50% off at sephora stores and online!


----------



## wordgirl (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

Even at 50 percent off much of it is probably overpriced.

I've done my own side-by-side comparisons of many of the La Femme/Your Name cosmetics and Napoleon. I can state *for a fact* that that there are many *identical* products. Same ingredients, same packaging, identical.

In particular, I tested several shades of the NP & LF eye dusts and the concealers. The ingredient list is the same and the products wear and use exactly the same (the concealer colors are a little off, though.)

The primer is OK, but the rest of the line ..... you can do MUCH better.


----------



## -moonflower- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

From what I've heard, it's all just his label on alright products that you can get for half the price elsewhere. 
I don't think I'll be trying out this brand.


----------



## Vesu (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

I am amazed at some of the heresay being taken as truth in this thread. I'm further amazed that fellow Aussies are joining in on the slagging.

I attended a makeup course at the Napoleon Perdis academy, I have used his products and I've worked in the cosmetics industry. I've also watched Napoleon at work and have met the man.

I don't think the stuff is rebranded.  Many cosmetics houses share manufacturers but that doesn't mean the product then becomes identical.  I find distinct differences between NP products and the products they are supposed to be. 

The positives about the course was that it was well structured and supplied with working notes, provided good facilities, all makeup materials were provided and access was given to Fashion Week which is a great experience/networking opportunity for any budding MUA.

The negatives about the course were that pressure was applied to students into purchasing the brush roll with staff saying that it was a necessary component although the pre-course notes stated otherwise. I bought the roll because I didn't have a full kit at the time but oddly, we were asked to sign a disclaimer regarding any faults with the brushes.  I refused to sign this and nothing was said, though.  Years later I am still using those brushes and they're still going strong. While I appreciate this, I didn't appreciate the pressure at the time. Another unfortunate aspect was that the staff would change each week with some of them being as new to the industry as I was and a lot of them parlayed the belief that students would be 'real makeup artists' upon graduation.

Furthermore, I was offered work experience _after_ I'd completed my course, was advised I would have to wear the t-shirt (which I was expected to purchase) and there was no embargo regarding what I was allowed to say and not say to customers.  

I have NP products in my kit and, yes, like any line, there'll be some products you won't like but that's life. You move past them and move on. The price point is equal to that of MAC and having used MAC as well, I'd say they're pretty much on par with each other. But, if you don't like the price for NP then don't buy them. Use something else.  But if you haven't tried them and make a judgement that they're bad because someone else has said they are, well that says more about you than it does about NP.

Napoleon is a self taught makeup artist. He makes no bones about this. Having watched him in action, he makes a good job of it. Unlike other "star" makeup artists I have come across, NP took time out to chat and answer questions at his appearances and provides a generous discount to makeup artists who use his products. Another thing people should know is that the company is not solely owned by Napoleon. His wife, brother and others own parts of it and are run accordingly. 

To be honest, I really don't care what he looks like.  It shouldn't matter.  If he was black and someone made comments about his appearance as I've read in here there'd be uproar. But because he's a European migrant, smart and a marketing genius, he is poked fun at for his deportment and digs made about his sexuality.  

The man is worth $45 million. Ten years ago he was taking makeup short courses. His makeup has put the Australian makeup industry on the map.

If it's anyone having the last laugh I reckon it's him.


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

NP is creating a cheaper sub brand for Target in the US. It'll be in stores in August.


----------



## Dimple (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkykss* 

 
_I hate people calling this Brand the "Australian MAC".... mostly because Napoleon himself is a national embarresment (you'll understand if you see what he looks like) but also because a lot of his products are much cheaper names, rebranded_

 
I totally agree. I have used Napoleon makeup before and its not worth the money. The is no way, no way (need to stress this) that brand would be close to the Aussie Mac.

The staying power and quality isnt so great.


----------



## lara (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vesu* 

 
_I am amazed at some of the heresay being taken as truth in this thread. I'm further amazed that fellow Aussies are joining in on the slagging._

 
What does being an Australian do with expressing a negative opinion? Just because you share the same country of origin as someone doesn't make you an automatic cheerleader for them.


----------



## kjaneb (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_What does being an Australian do with expressing a negative opinion? Just because you share the same country of origin as someone doesn't make you an automatic cheerleader for them._

 
Agreed! I'm not a huge fan of NP cosmetics, but I haven't tried a lot. My sister does use one of his foundations and likes it though. I did but a blush brush from there though and I *HATE* it. It's scratchy and the bristles are weird and crinkly, I really don't think it was worth the $55 I paid for it.


----------



## eversoclever (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

I've heard very good things and also some talk of him in relation to a reality show where MUA's compete....


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

Just FYI, all his stuff is 50% off at Sephora. I'm assuming that's until it's all gone


----------



## miss_emc (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

I just got a job with Napoleon. I haven't really used much of the products before. The reason i accepted the position is because it's a great position with a lot of opportunity. I've worked for MAC, Inglot, Benefit, Estee Lauder Bureau (all brands) and Jurlique and i'm not partial to one particular brand. I think people should probably be a bit more open minded with their product awareness as opposed to their brand awareness. Each brand has their heros and their duds.


----------



## psychotums (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

I recently purchased a few  NP products off of Sephora just to try because of the 75% off sale. Though the reviews in this thread are mostly negative, I have heard a lot of good things about this brand also. My order should be in in a week or so. I'll have to test out what I bought and let you all know.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

i like NP's brushes - they are good quality for what you pay here in NZ (half the price of mac brushes). but i can definitely see the similarities between some of the products, but no one is going to make anyone buy whatever product from what ever brand, it is their choice.

but the MA's that ive seen in NZ are all orangey tanned, and have bleach blonde hair, with a tendancy to place LOUD music with the speakers facing up at you from the counter - that is my one peeve with the brand (the music that is)


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

WOW, this is quite the thread. A good Healthy Debate


i actually dont mind napoleon perdis products 
(except NP's light defusing foundation, it cakes and makes you look 10 years older eeeeekkk)!!!! 

in australia YES NP is cheaper than MAC based on RRP.

but other than that they do have a great line of cosmetics and skin care. 
NP's loose dust is amazing and i love NP's Blush patrol!!!


My Personal experience with Napoleon Perdis.... 

I have gone into my local napoleon counter and spent over $1000.00 on the spot and have been treated like one of their best  mates, I received an instant VIP 20% off rrp! free samples a free make over and free make over vouchers as well as a free T shirt and i left the store totally happy with all of my goodies!!!! 
so from my personal experience i have found NP stores to be quite giving


My Personal experience with MAC....

my last visit to the local MAC PRO store and spent over $1000.00 on the spot and the consultant was the rudest piece of work i have ever come across she treated me crap - NO manners - POOR Customer Service skills -  NO freebies - NO postcards - NO Samples NOTHING !!! 

from this experience NEVER AGAIN WILL I EVER SHOP AT SYDNEYS MAC PRO STORE - they can kiss my money good bye!!!

i thought it was a crying shame that they can have such cold people representing their productucts and MAC cosmetics is my Number 1 brand, but i was not going to let a rude cow distort my veiws of the actual product.


for me i think this is a agree to disagree debate simply because it falls to personal oppinion to NP's Products 

Napoleon Perdis is markets their product glowbally and they are growing everyday- 

I have used their products and i am cofident with the quality of cosmetics that NP has to offer - 


i feel that ultimately if they are giving aspiring MA's out there a chance to get into an extremely competative industrie they cant be all that bad =)



and i wish you the best of luck Jenna !!!  =)


----------



## makeupbykade (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever heard of Napoleon Perdis cosmetics line?*

I just purchased a few NP products from Sephora, as they were on sale for 75% off. So far I don't know what the fuss is all about, the line has some good items,and as I have read, some not so great ones as well. As for me, I have really dark skin and it is refreshing to find a foundation that not only matches but feels nice and makes my skin look flawless. I understand that you won't like every product from every line but geez, what's with all of the anger? I'm sure we can give our opinion of a product using FACTS (not heresay) and with a bit of love. That goes for both ends of the argument...lol!

Anyways...I'm an Esthetician, so the main criteria in judging a product for me is first, whether my skin and my clients skin will agree with the product, and second if I can find the proper color for myself. As for the other major product line mentioned in this thread, it fails both test, its too ashy and it breaks me out! We'll see how NP holds up in that aspect, but so far so good.

P.S. I am only refering to foundations by NP and MAC. I love MAC's shadows, and a few other products as well, but let some people on makeup forums tell it, they are the be all and end all of every makeup artists' kit.


----------



## kaexbabey (Oct 5, 2008)

*napoleon perdis*

is then napoleon perdis at target the same quality as it was when it was at sephora? i'd hope so because the prices seem the same.


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: napoleon perdis*

I tried a bit, and it seemed to be the same.  Do you know why they stopped selling it at Sephora and why it went to Target?


----------



## kaexbabey (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: napoleon perdis*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiss and Makeup* 

 
_I tried a bit, and it seemed to be the same.  Do you know why they stopped selling it at Sephora and why it went to Target?_

 
no idea!


----------



## astronaut (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: napoleon perdis*

The line from Target is called *NP Set* and the line that was carried at Sephora, and is now also at Ulta, is called *Napoleon Perdis*. Quality wise, I don't know any difference as I've never tried any.

NP Set has the price range similar to MAC. Napoleon Perdis has the price range similar to Dior, Lancome, etc. So NP Set is supposed to be the less expensive cosmetics line, though not cheap in general. People are paying department store prices but without the aid of any MA's plus any Joe Sixpack (lol) or Tommy Rugrat can fool around with the live products out that I'm sure no one's looking over.

I'm guessing it didn't sell well at Sephora, the contract expired, something... and he just moved on to other distributors. Got to keep making the moneyz!


----------



## user79 (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: napoleon perdis*

A lot of NP products are just repackaged La Femme products, which are much cheaper but the exact same thing! I recently found this out on MUA...so I'd look into buying some La Femme which is a fraction of the cost.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: napoleon perdis*

In regards to napoleon, can anyone recommend a Sparkle Dust #37 (sandy colour) dupe in the MAC range? I like the sparkleyness of it!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: I heart Napoleon!!*

I'm from AU and my housemate has actually done the Napoleon make up course and we both think their products are not any worse than MAC. She's had the loose powders and palletes of regular e/s for 4 years and nothing has gone off or gone chunky..

So yeah that's just my experience with it - also their face primer is awesome!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: I heart Napoleon!!*

It's too bad you didn't try them before, Sephora discontinued the line, I got a l/s at 50% & 2 others at 75% off.

I saw their traincase at Saks (I believe they too discontinued this line). and fell in love w/it (It was red), but I couldn't afford it 

Now Target is carrying them, but the packaging is much less attractive but still pretty much the same price.


----------



## VeryAroma (Apr 22, 2009)

I might try the La Femme products - I just see what I like on the Napoloen counter. 

But I am soooo getting the concealer in the jar. I liked it very much. The very nice NP-girl put it on and it beats every MAC Concealer on me a gazillion times. Love it, getting it!


----------



## VeryAroma (Apr 25, 2009)

Being sick can have advantages! ;-) My Mum just brought me these babys as a gift. They go on rather sheer, but they last forever. Really like a lipglass. Love them! 
(She got the Lipplumper for herself and I tried it out. It is amazing too! Smells like a cookie, tingels and plumps a bit.)


Napoleon Lip Lacquer in: Tropic Lust, Love Shine, Lolita Lane, Bitten Rouge and Pink Lemonade


----------



## anita22 (Apr 29, 2009)

^ Cute! I saw these sets a while ago, I'm a bit annoyed I didn't get one. I also saw they've released mini Lip Lacquers now (they were selling for about NZ$20, which is quite a reasonable price to have a little treat). Very tempting - I love my lip lacquer in Baby Lips!


----------



## kippeydale (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeryAroma* 

 
_I might try the La Femme products - I just see what I like on the Napoloen counter. 

But I am soooo getting the concealer in the jar. I liked it very much. The very nice NP-girl put it on and it beats every MAC Concealer on me a gazillion times. Love it, getting it!_

 

I bought the concealer when it was 75% off at Sephora and I must admit that it is fabulous!


----------



## baxterina (Apr 6, 2013)

Yesterday I got my set Bombshell Tan Set. First I was freaked out after seeing how that sea-star GLOWS. But the powder is really natural, matte or satiny.
  	No glitter.No orange.
  	Perfect.


----------



## baxterina (Apr 9, 2013)

Another day of wearing and some better pics that may help ( hope so).
  	Luckily sea star Bronzer is losing it's glitter face.
  	It's for everyday wear.  
  	Lotion gives nice glovy skin. It's not Victoria's Secret Show glow, but everyday glow.
  	Too bad I'm too pale to wear lotion so it goes to my sister.
  	I wonder if someone can say something good/bad about Bronze Patrol? Eyeing on it


----------

